

Hiring my first employee - rachel

My company is ready to hire our first employee. We have the candidate who has done work for us in a freelance capacity, and we know we can afford them. Any words of wisdom from those of you who have been in the trenches and done this? My company has been founder-run for the last 6 years and this is kind of exciting to hire a real employee.
======
whichdan
Make sure you take the time to spec out any task that will take more than a
couple of days. Nothing is more frustrating than going from working on well-
defined projects to a stream of "arbitrary" requests every other day.

